# lug pattern and offset for 335xi coupe?



## Mistaspakles (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm getting the 335xi coupe (Sport's Package with the 18's) next month. I'm going to need a winter set-up, so I'm looking to buy some 17" wheels. I'm probably going to go with the 225/45/17's. 

Does anyone know what the lug pattern and offset would be if I went with the 17's for the winter? Also, for the 225's, is 17x7 ok, or would 17x7.5 be more appropriate? 

Thanks,


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Very few wheels in 17" will fit over the brakes regardless of width and offset.

You can view ones that we sell that will fit here :

Winter http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/winter/index.jsp


----------



## Mistaspakles (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Gary. But when I enter in the vehicle info (w/ sport pkg), it does not give me an option for 17" wheels...18" is the smallest. Should I sort without putting the "sports package"?

Thanks,


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

You can either go in without the sport package option, or use the 'winter' area of the site which will allow minus sizing.

Winter http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/winter/index.jsp


----------

